# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Retracing the mtDNA genealogy of Valdemar I of Sweden (haplogroup Z1a)

## Maciamo

As already reported in Haplogroups of European kings and queens, Malmström et al. (2011) tested the mtDNA King Valdemar I of Sweden (1239–1302) and his brother, King Magnus III of Sweden (1240-1290). Both were found to belong to Y-DNA haplogroup I1 and mtDNA haplogroup Z1a.

The two kings were the children of Queen Ingeborg Eriksdotter (c. 1212-c. 1254), sister of King Eric XI of Sweden. Going up her matrilineal line, we find:

- Richeza of Denmark (c. 1180-1220), Queen of Sweden
-- Sophia of Minsk (c. 1140-1198), Queen of Denmark
--- Richeza of Poland (1116-1156), Queen of Sweden, then Princess of Minsk 
---- Salomea of Berg (c. 1101-1144), Duchess of Poland
----- Adelaide of Mochental (1086-c. 1125)
------ Luitgarde of Zähringen (c. 1054-1119)
------- Richenza of Swabia
-------- Adelaide of Susa (c. 1016-1091)
--------- Bertha of Tuscany

*Descendants of the above who can all be listed as members of haplogroup Z1a*

Only margraves, princes, dukes, duchesses, kings and queens are listed. Kings and Queens are highlighted in bold.

_Via Ingeborg Eriksdotter_

- *Rikissa Birgersdotter of Sweden, Queen of Norway* (c. 1237–d. after 1288)
-- Prince Henry II of Werle (died 1308)
-- Prince Nicholas of Werle-Güstrow (died 1298)
-- Rixa of Werle (died 1317), Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg
--- Albert II of Brunswick-Lüneburg (c. 1294-1358), Bishop of Halberstadt
--- Henry III of Brunswick-Lüneburg (c. 1296-1363), Prince-Bishop of Hildesheim
--- Otto the Mild, Duke of Brunswick-Lüneburg (1292-1344)
--- Magnus I the Pious, Duke of Brunswick-Lüneburg (c. 1304-1369)
--- Ernest, Duke of Brunswick-Göttingen (c. 1305-1367)
- *King Valdemar of Sweden* (1239-1302)
- *King Magnus III of Sweden* (1240-1290)
- Catherine Birgersdotter of Bjelbo, Princess of Anhalt-Zerbst (1245-1289)
-- Albert I, Prince of Anhalt-Zerbst (d. 1316)
- Duke Eric Birgersson (c. 1250-1275)
- Ingeborg Birgersdotter of Bjelbo, Duchess of Saxony (c. 1253-1302)
-- Elisabeth of Saxe-Lauenburg, Duchess of Schleswig (c. 1274–before 1306)
-- John II, Duke of Saxe-Lauenburg (c. 1275-1322)
-- Eric I, Duke of Saxe-Lauenburg (c.1280–1360)
-- Albert III, Duke of Saxe-Lauenburg (1281–1308)
- Benedict, Duke of Finland (1254-1291), Bishop of Linköping

_Via Richeza of Denmark_

- Marianna Eriksdotter, Duchess of Pomerania
- Ingeborg Eriksdotter 
- *King Eric XI of Sweden* (1216–1250)

_Via Sophia of Minsk_

- *King Canute VI of Denmark* (1163–1202)
- *King Valdemar II of Denmark* (1170–1241)
- Richeza of Denmark, Queen of Sweden
- Helena of Denmark, Duchess of Brunswick-Luneburg (died 1233)
-- Otto I, Duke of Brunswick-Lüneburg (c. 1204-1252) 
- *Ingeborg of Denmark, Queen of France* (1175–1236)

_Via Richeza of Poland_

- *King Canute V of Denmark* (c. 1129-1157) 
- Vladimir, Prince of Minsk 
- Vasilko, Prince of Logoysk or Lahojsk

_Via Salomea of Berg_

- Richeza of Poland (1116-1156)
- Bolesław IV the Curly, Duke of Masovia, High Duke of Poland (c. 1122-1173)
- Mieszko III the Old, Duke of Greater Poland (c. 1125-1202)
- Henry, Duke of Sandomierz (1127/32-1166)
- Dobroniega of Poland, Margravine of Lusatia (c. 1129 - d. before 1160)
- Judith of Poland, Margravine of Brandenburg (1130/5-1171/5)
-- Otto II, Margrave of Brandenburg (after 1147-1205)
- Agnes of Poland, Grand Princess of Kiev (1137 - d. after 1182)
-- Roman the Great, Grand Prince of Kiev (c. 1152-1205)
-- Sviatoslav Mstislavich, Prince of Brest
-- Vsevolod Mstislavich of Volhynia, Prince of Belz, Prince of Volodymyr-Volynsky (died 1196)
- Casimir II the Just (1138-1194), Duke of Sandomierz from 1173, High Duke of Poland

----------

